# Inside Or Outside?



## GSDLover2000 (Jul 9, 2013)

Do you guys keep your dogs inside or out?


----------



## erfunhouse (Jun 8, 2013)

Inside. What's the point of an outside dog?


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## GSDLover2000 (Jul 9, 2013)

erfunhouse said:


> Inside. What's the point of an outside dog?
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Exactly the way I feel!


----------



## MiaMoo (Apr 6, 2013)

Mostly inside, but she has a doggy door so she can go out/in whenever she wants. 

Is this you still trying to convince your dad to get one as an indoor dog? Because judging by your other thread it seems like nothing is going to convince him otherwise.


----------



## GSDLover2000 (Jul 9, 2013)

MiaMoo said:


> Mostly inside, but she has a doggy door so she can go out/in whenever she wants.
> 
> Is this you still trying to convince your dad to get one as an indoor dog? Because judging by your other thread it seems like nothing is going to convince him otherwise.


No. Just wondering. If you saw my previous post you know that me getting a GSD is a no go. This is just for fun. Getting people's opinion


----------



## GsdLoverr729 (Jun 20, 2010)

My dogs have always been inside, with me. Just because they CAN survive outside doesn't mean they SHOULD. The entire point is to have a companion. If I go outside, then my dog(s) come with me. And if I'm inside, that's where the dog(s) will be. Simple as that.


----------



## Syaoransbear (Sep 25, 2008)

Inside/outside. He stays outside when we aren't home and he sleeps outside. It's made his separation anxiety extremely easy to manage if he gets enough alone time each day. I can actually leave the house and leave him alone IN the house and not come back to a mangled crate, claw marks, broken windows, and stress diarrhea everywhere. But when he spends too much time around people and gets used to it, he goes back to his anxious ways if you try to leave him alone to do something simple like go get groceries.

I also like having him outside enough so that his coat adjusts to the weather.


----------



## mharrisonjr26 (Feb 10, 2011)

All my Adult dogs are outside when we are not home.They have an open Run and the backyard. They are in the run at night. My puppy stays crated in the AC in the house while we work and mostly crated at night. We are very active and we go to the river alot in the spring/summer and hike. My adults also jog next to me during the cool parts of the morning or evening. We bike alot in the fall. In the winter I put on my Carharts and we walk through the woods alot. I used to try to keep them inside. After they lay at me or my girlfriends feet or both for an hour, they just sit at the door and stare at me. 
They prefer to br outside. If they wanted to be inside thats where they would be.


----------



## Shade (Feb 20, 2012)

Inside, neither like being outside if I'm not out with them.


----------



## Gharrissc (May 19, 2012)

My guys are mainly indoor, but I voted for both because they love to be outside to run on the property. Around the hottest part of the day, I usually have to make them come in.


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

All are house trained. All can be kept inside or outside. Some spend more time inside, and some spend more time outside. The safest place for them is actually outside in their kennels. I generally have the inside ones baby gated into an area where they can get in and out through a doggy door. But sometimes I will give one the run of the house, it just depends. I don't like to keep dogs crated for any length of time, but I will sometimes crate a dog for a few hours while I run an errand.


----------



## llombardo (Dec 11, 2011)

I voted for inside because that is where they sleep and that is where they are when I work. When outside I'm with them.


----------



## IllinoisNative (Feb 2, 2010)

Inside. I don't see the point of having a dog if it's going to be outside.


----------



## GoldenGloves (Jul 7, 2013)

Mine stay inside 95% of the day, weather gets way too hot here and they hate being outside until the sun goes down. We go for walks in the early morning and evening. In the afternoon we play games of "house frisbee" or "tug o war" and work on training, also working obedience into games. At dusk when it cools off we play epic games of glow in the dark ball and hang out as a family... Man, such a rough life! I am an awful owner


----------



## Kaimeju (Feb 2, 2013)

Inside. My dog hates being outside given that it's been 100+ for the last month. Plus she just wants to sleep and her nice beds are inside.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Wolfgeist (Dec 4, 2010)

Inside, I don't see a point in having outdoor dogs.


----------



## GSDLover2000 (Jul 9, 2013)

GoldenGloves said:


> Mine stay inside 95% of the day, weather gets way too hot here and they hate being outside until the sun goes down. We go for walks in the early morning and evening. In the afternoon we play games of "house frisbee" or "tug o war" and work on training, also working obedience into games. At dusk when it cools off we play epic games of glow in the dark ball and hang out as a family... Man, such a rough life! I am an awful owner


Yah. I am in California too, orange county, and I don't see why a dog should live outside. It is like you don't even have one, and it is cruel to the dog. It was 94 degrees today, and that was one of our cooler days this week!


----------



## frillint1 (Sep 2, 2010)

Inside! There's no point in an outside dog. Dogs are family. When I am out they are out with me. They do not like to be out if I'm not there to. I can't even sneak to go in real quick as soon as I head for the door he comes running.


----------



## qbchottu (Jul 10, 2011)

Sometimes inside - sometimes outside - sometimes both. 

Keep in mind that the answer to this question will vary depending on what type of owner you are. Most pet people on this board will keep dogs inside and consider it cruel (or pointless as many have iterated) to keep a dog outside. But realize that most/all of your favorite breeders keep their dogs outside, in runs/kennels, limit house time, and do not consider indoor time an essential part of a dog's life or well-being. It is not realistic with the volume of dogs that many breeders have to keep all dogs inside. 

A GSD can do as well inside as it can outside - the question you should be asking is: what kind of stimulation, interaction, training, socialization, etc can I provide my dog _regardless_ of they live inside or outside. Living inside or outside does not automatically make a dog's life better or worse.


----------



## Cheerful1 (Sep 27, 2011)

Inside, especially with the hot weather we've been having.

Joey gets most of his walks early morning and late evening; weather is more tolerable, and there are less distractions.


----------



## TommyB681 (Oct 19, 2012)

on nice days she enjoys having the run of the back yard for a little but other then that i dont keep her out


----------



## mharrisonjr26 (Feb 10, 2011)

qbchottu said:


> Sometimes inside - sometimes outside - sometimes both.
> 
> Keep in mind that the answer to this question will vary depending on what type of owner you are. Most pet people on this board will keep dogs inside and consider it cruel (or pointless as many have iterated) to keep a dog outside. But realize that most/all of your favorite breeders keep their dogs outside, in runs/kennels, limit house time, and do not consider indoor time an essential part of a dog's life or well-being. It is not realistic with the volume of dogs that many breeders have to keep all dogs inside.
> 
> A GSD can do as well inside as it can outside - the question you should be asking is: what kind of stimulation, interaction, training, socialization, etc can I provide my dog _regardless_ of they live inside or outside. Living inside or outside does not automatically make a dog's life better or worse.


 Some people have really strong opinions. I think that dogs are supposed to be outside more than in the house. Not because they arent family. Not because I dont love them to the fullest extent. Just because thats the way I was brought up. Sure we had a dog in the house from time to time, for the most part they were outside. When we where home they where with us. I dont see anything wrong with having a dog outside. Chains, Thats another story. 


For those who dont belive or dont see the point in keeping dogs outside. Id like to understand your POV


----------



## JackandMattie (Feb 4, 2013)

Mine live inside with me. We also spend several hours outside together each day, playing, training, exercising, and socializing with the neighbors and neighbor dogs. 

The point is, that they are my companion animals, and they can't keep me company from the other side of a closed door, lol!

I do have to leave them home while I'm at work, and safety is a concern for me, as well. It would just be easier to someone steal / poison / otherwise mess with them outside in their kennel. Indoors, they are safer. I'm sure that all depends on where you live and your setup, though. I'm sure some dogs would be safer in their outdoor kennels, depending on the circumstances.


----------



## TrickyShepherd (Aug 15, 2011)

All my dogs live indoors with us. They are crate trained and sleep in their crates at night in the 'dog room' that is kept at 74*F. I don't see this breed ever really doing well outdoors, from my experience. Mine all are like my shadows. They are glued to me and my SO 24/7.


----------



## Courtney (Feb 12, 2010)

My boy is in the house with us. He loves being outside. We spend a lot time outdoors hiking & camping. We just on a whim decided to camp Friday night in a tent at a location we love, private. He absolutely loves it.

My dad had a hound that was just happier outside, period. That's where he stayed and was happy. He was also a hunting dog.


----------



## frillint1 (Sep 2, 2010)

I to was brought up with all doga outside and they very very rarely were allowed in, but in having my dog Smokey outside most of his life I see a differance in him now being inside. Granted i was a child when he was a puppy, so i was always with him even spent the night with him in his dog house. I feel like he is more a part of the family inside and plus in the country where we lived he had to defend himself against almost being killed by 2 wolf hybrid females which made him agressive with all dogs. I really wish he would have been able to be an inside dog. He never got the cance to play with or like other dogs because of it. Now of course hes older and i worked with him. Now he is fine, but I am a very much into keeping my dog inside. We are outside tons. They should be with the people they love.


----------



## Lexi's M&D (Nov 20, 2012)

Lexi loves being out in the backyard because she loves to play but she lives inside with us.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## dpc134 (Jan 14, 2013)

I keep my dog outside. I have alot of property and she is able to spend time outside with freedom. I don't understand why people think it is cruel to keep a dog outside. I think people assume that a dog kept outside is chained to a tree in the hot sun all day and nobody spends time with them. This is not the case with most people that I know who keep their dogs outside (which is becoming more rare).
A breed like a german shepherd does extreemly well in most climates and I believe it is healthier for them to be outside. 
Studies show that dogs kept inside all day and sleep in the bed with their owners have a higher chance of developing anxiety disorders. They also become too dependant on their owners.
Dogs that are outside are always using their senses and are more mentally and physically tuned. Also, I want my dog to be dog, play in mud puddles, chase rabbits, run in the rain, etc. 
It all depends on how you treat them. If you provide food, water, shelter, and companionship, then it doesnt matter if they are inside or outside. They will be happy.
I get frustrated when I hear people say that keeping dogs outside is cruel. It is such a broad statement and people are judging without knowing the situation. 
I know somebody who keeps their male german shepherd inside all day. He is overweight, no energy, and has panic attacks when the owner leaves. I find that cruel.
Everybody is different. Some want their dogs with them all the time, in the house and in their bed. That's fine, but don't judge others when they provide a healthy and happy lifestyle for a dog outside!


----------



## LARHAGE (Jul 24, 2006)

I keep my German Shepherds outside most of the time, they come in to sleep, they LOVE being outside, they are dogs not people, they love exploring our large yard where they have a pool to cool off in, a barn to hang out in and they love following me around as I take care of my horses, yes, my horses live outside too, not in my house. I don't think any inside only dogs have any better quality of life than mine, and my dogs wouldn't give up the ranch life to be crated in the house while I work, everybody wants nothing but the best for their dogs, just because people don't raise theirs like you do yours doesn't make it a cruel or less comfortable life style. My dogs are living an idealic life for them, they thrive on it and are as happy as any dogs in the world, no doubt about it.


----------



## Arlene/Archer (Mar 7, 2013)

My dog sleeps inside, but he likes to spend all day outside at the moment ( I work from home and my office leads out to the garden so he can come and go as he pleases, but he likes to be on the patio outside the office door). He woke me up yesterday at 4:30 am to go out, not for any particular reason, just to lie on the lawn and watch the birds. My previous dog was a basset and he disliked being outside so he stayed in much more.


----------



## mharrisonjr26 (Feb 10, 2011)

dpc134 said:


> i keep my dog outside. I have alot of property and she is able to spend time outside with freedom. I don't understand why people think it is cruel to keep a dog outside. I think people assume that a dog kept outside is chained to a tree in the hot sun all day and nobody spends time with them. This is not the case with most people that i know who keep their dogs outside (which is becoming more rare).
> A breed like a german shepherd does extreemly well in most climates and i believe it is healthier for them to be outside.
> Studies show that dogs kept inside all day and sleep in the bed with their owners have a higher chance of developing anxiety disorders. They also become too dependant on their owners.
> Dogs that are outside are always using their senses and are more mentally and physically tuned. Also, i want my dog to be dog, play in mud puddles, chase rabbits, run in the rain, etc.
> ...




exactly


----------



## mharrisonjr26 (Feb 10, 2011)

LARHAGE said:


> I keep my German Shepherds outside most of the time, they come in to sleep, they LOVE being outside, they are dogs not people, they love exploring our large yard where they have a pool to cool off in, a barn to hang out in and they love following me around as I take care of my horses, yes, my horses live outside too, not in my house. I don't think any inside only dogs have any better quality of life than mine, and my dogs wouldn't give up the ranch life to be crated in the house while I work, everybody wants nothing but the best for their dogs, just because people don't raise theirs like you do yours doesn't make it a cruel or less comfortable life style. My dogs are living an idealic life for them, they thrive on it and are as happy as any dogs in the world, no doubt about it.


Its plain and simple dogs are suppossed to be outside thats why they have FUR. lol


----------



## dakotaandhearts (Feb 28, 2012)

Inside but goes outside whenever he wants and comes in whenever he wants... He generally wants to be wherever I am tho


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Jack's Dad (Jun 7, 2011)

dpc134 said:


> I keep my dog outside. I have alot of property and she is able to spend time outside with freedom. I don't understand why people think it is cruel to keep a dog outside. I think people assume that a dog kept outside is chained to a tree in the hot sun all day and nobody spends time with them. This is not the case with most people that I know who keep their dogs outside (which is becoming more rare).
> A breed like a german shepherd does extreemly well in most climates and I believe it is healthier for them to be outside.
> Studies show that dogs kept inside all day and sleep in the bed with their owners have a higher chance of developing anxiety disorders. They also become too dependant on their owners.
> Dogs that are outside are always using their senses and are more mentally and physically tuned. Also, I want my dog to be dog, play in mud puddles, chase rabbits, run in the rain, etc.
> ...


Nice post.

Mine are in and out but it's the relationship with my dogs that counts for me. It bothers me to see how many people are getting these dogs and not respecting them for what they are.

In my opinion it is not good for GSDs to spend all their time inside, attached to the hip all day and then sleep in bed with their owners.

Some become overly dependent and nerve cases.

I sit and watch my two sometimes when they are outside. They sniff, chase lizards, snap at flys and watch everything that goes on. Can't let that bird drink from their water. It's like watching children without interfering all the time and just letting them be dogs.

Too many threads on here where in my opinion some are literally suffocating their dogs with what they call love. They think their dogs are loving them back because the dog never wants to be on its own but to me its just learned dependence.


----------



## sparra (Jun 27, 2011)

Nice to see some rational posts on this topic for a change.
I can't be bothered anymore arguing with people who think it is not worth having a dog if it is kept outside....just ignorance.


----------



## TheRescueHawkeyeGSD (Jul 30, 2013)

Inside although he loves being out and about.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## dpc134 (Jan 14, 2013)

Jack's Dad said:


> Nice post.
> 
> Mine are in and out but it's the relationship with my dogs that counts for me. It bothers me to see how many people are getting these dogs and not respecting them for what they are.
> 
> ...


Exactly. If you watch how the dogs react outside by themselves, you can see how much fun they have to be independant and free to experience the world that they are designed for. When a dog becomes too dependant on their owner, they loose their "dog" in them.
I am happy to see that there are others like me out there who still have the common sense to let a dog be a dog. It seems to be getting more and more rare these days.
I think that with so many people living in cities and suburbs, people have no choice but to keep the dogs mainly inside. Then they try to justify it by saying that "dogs are pack animals, they need to be with their owners all the time." "Why get a dog if it is outside, what is the point?"
In reality, they are limiting their dog's life experience.


----------



## erfunhouse (Jun 8, 2013)

dpc134 said:


> Exactly. If you watch how the dogs react outside by themselves, you can see how much fun they have to be independant and free to experience the world that they are designed for. When a dog becomes too dependant on their owner, they loose their "dog" in them.
> I am happy to see that there are others like me out there who still have the common sense to let a dog be a dog. It seems to be getting more and more rare these days.
> I think that with so many people living in cities and suburbs, people have no choice but to keep the dogs mainly inside. Then they try to justify it by saying that "dogs are pack animals, they need to be with their owners all the time." "Why get a dog if it is outside, what is the point?"
> In reality, they are limiting their dog's life experience.


I'm not limiting anything, I just know well enough that while "a dog is a dog" if left outside they can become destructive and ill-mannered. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Lilie (Feb 3, 2010)

Two of my dogs are outside while I'm at work in large yard. One dog is inside. One is outside in a kennel. So I guess I don't fit in any category.


----------



## Hinotori (Jul 7, 2012)

Mine is inside with me, or outside when I'm outside. She feels she has to keep an eye on me . I have had family keep their dogs outside and inside. With the shedding, I can see how some people would like outside dogs.


----------



## sparra (Jun 27, 2011)

erfunhouse said:


> I'm not limiting anything, I just know well enough that while "a dog is a dog" if left outside they can become destructive and ill-mannered.
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Dogs become ill mannered and destructive cause they have crappy owners. I have seen PLENTY of dogs that are spoiled rotten, living inside that fit with the above just as I have seen PLENTY of dogs kept outside who are anything but.....it has more to do with what the owners do with their dogs than where they are kept......and there I go flogging that dead horse again....


----------



## TrickyShepherd (Aug 15, 2011)

When did keeping a dog indoors= unhappy, stressed, ill-mannered dogs? I think this is creating a blanket statement here..... 

I don't think keeping a dog outside is bad for the dog, or even that it's abuse or miserable. Dogs are dogs, I get that. Many dogs would be thrilled... no crate, lots of playing and exploring. However, I also don't believe in the anxiety stuff from a dog being indoors and I don't believe being an indoor dog "ruins" a dog either.... also, indoors doesn't mean spoiled rotten with bad behavior. I've known plenty of outdoor dogs that have anxiety that's through the roof and behavior that was downright obnoxious and extremely destructive. It's really based on the individual dog, it's nerves and personality, and how they are cared for. For most of my childhood, dogs were outdoors only and they were fine. Happy, healthy pound mutts. It wasn't until my teens that they came in the house.

Now as an adult, my SO and I keep our dogs inside. They HATE being outside without me and will just pace (except for Storm... she has a mind of her own and could care less), and they also can not stand the FL heat (neither can I!). It would kill them to be out there too long. We have bad mosquitoes, fleas, ticks, snakes, and heavy humidity. I couldn't leave them outdoors even if they liked it. Not an option here. So what is best for my dogs is indoors. To each their own. From my 3 and the GSDs I've been around and worked with, I just can't imagine one who'd rather be outdoors on their own (again, from my experience). I'm sure there are plenty though. Now, my dogs also don't sleep in the bed or sit and eat at the dinner table either. They are in their crates at night in the "dog room".... and they eat kibble from bowl in their crates. Duke is the only one that sometimes gets the privilege to stay out around in the house (mostly when I'm home alone).... but again, no furniture allowed. He sleeps on the floor.

My dogs are dogs, and are treated as such.... Even indoors. I love them to death, and they are like my kids since I can't have any.... but I still treat them as dogs and expect them to act as dogs do. I really don't think there's a right or wrong as long as the dog's happy (mentally and physically) and their care/atmosphere is correct for that specific dog. I don't think either deserves a blanket statement, and neither owner preference should be put down. There's good and bad situations in both....

Let's remember not to put down blanket statements or categorize either side into one meaning here. Everyone has their own way that works.... as long as the dog's happy and well taken care of, doesn't matter one bit! 

Lots of personal preferences with this topic.

***I'd also like to add.... My dogs' life experiences are not at all limited. They work on the Schutzhund field by day and come home to a nice cool house away from the sweltering heat.... where they get to play with each other and their toys, chew their bones, and lick their rear ends all they want. They also see plenty of the wildlife and explore the great outdoors while we are on the trails on the weekends. I think my dogs have a very happy, content life. I'd invite anyone to come and do a study on how "limited" my dogs lives are. Again... this is a blanket statement. Whatever floats your boat, but my decision to keep my dogs indoors is the best for *them* and my family..... This is not causing them any harm, or any less than your dogs get as outside dogs. I'd wager a good amount of money on that.


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

When my dogs are indoors, I expect them to NOT act like dogs do. Or at least, I expect them NOT to pee or poop on my floors or furniture. I do not want them tearing through the house knocking down furniture or me. I do not want them jumping up on tables, or chewing on chair or table legs. 

When they are outside, they are allowed to be dogs, that is they can run around, climb on anything, pee wherever they have a mind to. 

I do not think that it makes a dog ill-mannered to be inside or outside, but I do think that outside dogs do not have the market on ill-manners or issues caused by poor leadership. I think inside dogs probably get the benefit of more actual time with their significant person. I mean, laying at the feet of your person while they type posts on the internet is time spent with the dog, in a calm, happy manner. But I think that outside dogs may have an edge when it comes to having realistic expectations for training and behavior from the dog. 

If an owner crosses the line with their indoor dog and spoils them, or expects near-human feats of behavior with little to no training, or an owner crosses the line and doesn't bother to pay any attention to an outside dog, the dog suffers in both instances.


----------



## aphrodite (Jul 25, 2013)

My pets are inside when I'm at work or in the house doing chores. But if I'm going outside, I'll allow the dogs to roam free in the backyard.


----------



## dpc134 (Jan 14, 2013)

sparra said:


> Dogs become ill mannered and destructive cause they have crappy owners. I have seen PLENTY of dogs that are spoiled rotten, living inside that fit with the above just as I have seen PLENTY of dogs kept outside who are anything but.....it has more to do with what the owners do with their dogs than where they are kept......and there I go flogging that dead horse again....


Well said! It's all about the owner and how the dogs are treated. But I think owners who keep their dogs outside are the ones who get the blame for being bad owners and cruelty to animals. I am glad to see that many on this board do not feel that way. I am sure that most on this board take very good care of their dogs and their dogs are very happy and healthy (inside or outside).


----------



## dpc134 (Jan 14, 2013)

TrickyShepherd said:


> When did keeping a dog indoors= unhappy, stressed, ill-mannered dogs? I think this is creating a blanket statement here.....
> 
> I don't think keeping a dog outside is bad for the dog, or even that it's abuse or miserable. Dogs are dogs, I get that. Many dogs would be thrilled... no crate, lots of playing and exploring. However, I also don't believe in the anxiety stuff from a dog being indoors and I don't believe being an indoor dog "ruins" a dog either.... also, indoors doesn't mean spoiled rotten with bad behavior. I've known plenty of outdoor dogs that have anxiety that's through the roof and behavior that was downright obnoxious and extremely destructive. It's really based on the individual dog, it's nerves and personality, and how they are cared for. For most of my childhood, dogs were outdoors only and they were fine. Happy, healthy pound mutts. It wasn't until my teens that they came in the house.
> 
> ...


Your situation makes perfect sense on how your dogs are taken care of. I am sure they are healthy and happy and they seem to have a great experience with you. I am sure I would do the same if I lived in Florida. I apologize if I sounded like I made a blanket statement to all owners who keep their dogs inside. That was not my intention. I was only trying to point out that alot of inside dog owners condemn outside dog owners for poor ownership of dogs. That is clearly not you.


----------



## TrickyShepherd (Aug 15, 2011)

dpc134 said:


> Your situation makes perfect sense on how your dogs are taken care of. I am sure they are healthy and happy and they seem to have a great experience with you. I am sure I would do the same if I lived in Florida. I apologize if I sounded like I made a blanket statement to all owners who keep their dogs inside. That was not my intention. *I was only trying to point out that alot of inside dog owners condemn outside dog owners for poor ownership of dogs.* That is clearly not you.


No worries.  I just want to make sure neither side is getting stuffed under a blanket statement. I don't disagree with you on what I put in bold, but it does go both ways. I spent many many years around horses not only here in Central FL, but also in the northern part of the state (much different weather!) and in a northern NY farming town.... and in turn I met a lot of older generation farming families from all walks of life. They mostly all had outdoor farm dogs, and some had hunting hounds in outdoor runs. Some were very friendly and welcoming to how I cared for mine, but I've also been criticized for "humanizing" my dogs simply because they were kept indoors. On the other hand, I've also seen plenty of people criticize those who keep dogs outdoors. I don't condemn either. I've known many farm dogs that were happy than a pig in mud with living outside, they hated being indoors. I'd never want to force an animal indoors or outdoors against what makes them happy and comfortable. All I care about is the animals' well being.


----------



## GSDLover2000 (Jul 9, 2013)

Dogs are our family, would you make your mother sleep outside? That is what my best friend's mom used to say, and I just think that is so true. Our pets are apart of our families and we should treat them the way we want to be treated. Now if the dog prefers outdoors, that is a whole different story. I just think dogs should be inside with their families than outside alone it the heat or cold. As long as they get their daily outdoor time and exercise my dogs are fine inside. They just love being around us.


----------



## dpc134 (Jan 14, 2013)

GSDLover2000 said:


> *Dogs are our family, would you make your mother sleep outside?*


This is exactly what I am talking about. I don't understand these comments. 
My dog is not my mother. My mother does not have double coated fur, chase wildlife, eat her own poo, and roll around in mud puddles.
I don't know what else to say...


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

GSDLover2000 said:


> Dogs are our family, would you make your mother sleep outside? That is what my best friend's mom used to say, and I just think that is so true. Our pets are apart of our families and we should treat them the way we want to be treated. Now if the dog prefers outdoors, that is a whole different story. I just think dogs should be inside with their families than outside alone it the heat or cold. As long as they get their daily outdoor time and exercise my dogs are fine inside. They just love being around us.


Uhg! I just can't understand why people want to saddle a dog with the infamous "family" lable. 

_Family_ is the girl with four kids, three baby daddies, flashing her meth-teeth at the cops when her brats set off the burglar alarm on Christmas day.

_Family _is the ne'er-do-well middle-aged sister who just found out that the service station broke her radiator while doing a transmission and brake job that you are largely paying for.

_Family _messes up the cost of your auto insurance. 

_Family _gives you all sorts of grief and trouble, heartache, and disappointment. 

_Family _can give you a loan when the service station says the cost is going to be nearly four hundred dollars more than the quote.

Dogs are pets. They are not family. You cannot go to them for a loan, nor will they come to you for a loan. They do not grow up and move out, and do their own thing for the rest of their and your life. They do not have families of their own, for whom they are then responsible to support. They do not follow the same moral code that we adopt through our history, culture, religion, etc. 

They are pets, canines, who run on four feet through mud as happily as over the clean carpets and floors. They sleep in the sun, in the shade as contentedly as they would on your bed in the AC. 

Many of us call them velcro-dogs as many of them do not like to let us out of their sight, but I do not know if that is actually all that healthy. I think Babsy has a pretty healthy canine attitude toward me. She comes in to the room where I sit to eat my dinner, and she sits herself on her easy chair. She consumes any tid bit that I might toss her way, and then she licks my plate when I am done with it. At that point, since she knows I am through with the goodies, she trots back through the house, and leaps up onto my bed and goes to sleep, while I wonder if I am being used. :laugh:

But I do not feel guilty leaving her when I have to be gone for the day, and coming back whatever time that might be. I know she isn't going to be frantic or worried or sad or upset in any way. And I wouldn't want her to be. She is a dog, a scavenger, a bed-warmer, a companion. She has a personality, she learns, she feels, she can accompany me places, or she can stay at home. But she is a dog, not a person, not my mother, not my kid. It does not mean I don't love her like crazy mad and am willing to sell an organ if it would get her what she needs.


----------



## LARHAGE (Jul 24, 2006)

GSDLover2000 said:


> Dogs are our family, would you make your mother sleep outside? That is what my best friend's mom used to say, and I just think that is so true. Our pets are apart of our families and we should treat them the way we want to be treated. Now if the dog prefers outdoors, that is a whole different story. I just think dogs should be inside with their families than outside alone it the heat or cold. As long as they get their daily outdoor time and exercise my dogs are fine inside. They just love being around us.


 
My dog likes to eat horse crap, I don't, thats the problem with trying to equate two entirely different species and their habits, dogs are NOT people, and therefore do not have the same levels of comfort, what we find deplorable behavior they embrace, we are NOT the same.


----------



## TrickyShepherd (Aug 15, 2011)

selzer said:


> Dogs are pets. They are not family. You cannot go to them for a loan, nor will they come to you for a loan. They do not grow up and move out, and do their own thing for the rest of their and your life. They do not have families of their own, for whom they are then responsible to support. They do not follow the same moral code that we adopt through our history, culture, religion, etc.
> 
> *They are pets, canines, who run on four feet through mud as happily as over the clean carpets and floors. They sleep in the sun, in the shade as contentedly as they would on your bed in the AC.*





LARHAGE said:


> My dog likes to eat horse crap, I don't, thats the problem with trying to equate two entirely different species and their habits, *dogs are NOT people, and therefore do not have the same levels of comfort*, what we find deplorable behavior they embrace, we are NOT the same.


Exactly.

Humanizing a dog is not healthy for either party... and that is exactly the problem with people these days. I love my dogs to death, but they are not humans. I do not compare them.... it's not even apples to oranges, it's like apples to carrots. My dogs are dogs, the horses were always horses, cats were cats. I made sure everyone was happy and comfortable according to their specific needs. I loved my horses just as much as I loved my dogs.... but, my horses never came in my house and rested on the dog beds, or chewed on an antler. I also didn't stall my dogs at night and release them into the pastures during the day with a hay roll. It's just not the same thing. Every type of animal has different comfort levels, different care and needs, different physical and mental requirements. If you can't even compare them to other animals... how on earth are we able to compare them to humans? 

Personally, I'd be pretty insulted if my family member or SO tried to compare me to a dog or put us at the same level.....


----------



## dpc134 (Jan 14, 2013)

selzer said:


> Uhg! I just can't understand why people want to saddle a dog with the infamous "family" lable.
> 
> _Family_ is the girl with four kids, three baby daddies, flashing her meth-teeth at the cops when her brats set off the burglar alarm on Christmas day.
> 
> ...


:thumbup:
Well said. Glad to see there is common sense still left on this plant.


----------



## GSDLover2000 (Jul 9, 2013)

Geez people! That was a comment of someone I knew. The morale of the story is, dogs are like our family. Calm down guys...!


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

GSDLover2000 said:


> Dogs are our family, would you make your mother sleep outside? That is what my best friend's mom used to say, and I just think that is so true. Our pets are apart of our families and we should treat them the way we want to be treated. Now if the dog prefers outdoors, that is a whole different story. I just think dogs should be inside with their families than outside alone it the heat or cold. As long as they get their daily outdoor time and exercise my dogs are fine inside. They just love being around us.





GSDLover2000 said:


> Geez people! That was a comment of someone I knew. The morale of the story is, dogs are like our family. Calm down guys...!


Whatsamatter, don't like feeling judged?

When you say we should treat dogs the way we want to be treated, then, than you are saying we should treat canines the way that humans would want to be treated. If I am eating a nice bar of chocolate, I don't think I would like it if someone came up and took it away from me. I suppose if my dog is eating a bar of chocolate, I should just go ahead and let them, because I should be treating them the way I would want to be treated. And the list goes on and on and on.


----------



## sparra (Jun 27, 2011)

GSDLover2000 said:


> Geez people! That was a comment of someone I knew. The morale of the story is, dogs are like our family. Calm down guys...!


The thing is when you get on your high horse and imply that people who keep their dogs outside don't consider them part of their family or care if they are hot or cold you may get a few responses you don't like.


----------



## Kaimeju (Feb 2, 2013)

Even if you do consider them to be family, you have to respect them as individuals and as a different species. The Yup'ik considered animals to have personhood, but that doesn't mean they were considered to be humans. The seal people, the bear people, and the ptarmigan people all had their own realms, rules, and cultures. You can't really say you respect a dog if you're trying to cram it into a human shaped box.

I'm reminded of my family's bichon, who after a trip to the groomers wanted nothing more than to roll in goose poop. 

I also think as the more intelligent species, it's our responsibility to structure a living situation where humans and dogs aren't at odds, have a good quality of life, and make adjustments if there are problems, no matter where you keep your dogs.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## battleborn (Jan 23, 2013)

Maybe there should be a fresh poll on whether you consider your dog 'family'!

For myself, it's a matter of semantics. A lot of people say family as a way of saying that they unconditionally love their pets. I do agree with the points about humanizing dogs, though...some folks take it too far. I wouldn't call my dog family, but that's mainly because my dog is housebroken and well-behaved. Can't say the same for all of my family. 

Kidding, kidding...

Back to the original topic. My boy lives inside, but goes out whenever he asks (often). And that's in addition to walk/exercise/training daily. I'm just finishing building a big dog run for him so he can be outside when I have to leave him, too.


----------



## GSDLover2000 (Jul 9, 2013)

sparra said:


> The thing is when you get on your high horse and imply that people who keep their dogs outside don't consider them part of their family or care if they are hot or cold you may get a few responses you don't like.


Uhm excuse me? I never said that people who keep their dogs outside consider their dogs not apart of their families. I literally said something a person I know said meaning that our pets are like our families?!?!? I can not believe everyone is getting THIS worked up over it. I am sorry if I offended anyone, I was not meaning to.


----------



## GSDLover2000 (Jul 9, 2013)

selzer said:


> Whatsamatter, don't like feeling judged?
> 
> When you say we should treat dogs the way we want to be treated, then, than you are saying we should treat canines the way that humans would want to be treated. If I am eating a nice bar of chocolate, I don't think I would like it if someone came up and took it away from me. I suppose if my dog is eating a bar of chocolate, I should just go ahead and let them, because I should be treating them the way I would want to be treated. And the list goes on and on and on.


You guys are very harsh. I am perfectly fine with being judged... I just feel you guys got worked up over my comment. All I was meaning to say was I feel dogs are like our family. I didn't say if you keep yours dogs outside that you hate them or to feed them chocolate and grapes just because we eat them. Me saying that they should be inside because they are like family didn't mean treat them like humans. So that is your fault you decided that is what I meant. I did not mean to cause offense, I simply stated my opinion which you all took the wrong way. If you still feel what I said was wrong than that is your problem. Thanks


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

All of MY dogs have been inside dogs. They don't care to be outside without me with them. Plus it gets way too hot here to be outside for long and they have fur so I know they're more uncomfortable with excessive heat than I am. 

I've never understood the point in having an outside dog except for a lazy owner who didn't want to bother with potty training or training at all really. Add in the fact GSDs do better with their people than separated from them. Plus my dogs being inside dogs only outside to potty and under my supervision keeps them better protected from the idiots who would poison them because they just don't like dogs or would steal them for bait dogs.

My dogs are pretty much wherever I am. If i'm inside, so are they. If i'm outside, so are they.


----------



## Rbeckett (Jun 19, 2013)

I'm in the 5% group. That's weird because I have done everything I can think of to invite my girl into the house, but no matter what I offer she prefers to be outside rollicking in the acreage. Any ideas to make being an inside dog higher value than outside? I would much prefer that she was an inside dog, but when she came to us that was one of the quirks that we knew she had so we were prepared to work on that and an eating issue. We resolved the eating issue in one meal and have not had a moments problem since, but getting her to come inside and stay has been a real trying issue. If we block the dog door and keep her inside she will get on the couch and lay down with me for a couple of hours, but when she decides she wants to go out she paces and whines incessantly till one of us lets her out. I am open to any suggestions anyone may have to offer, since I am about out of ideas and tricks to try. Thanks

Wheelchair Bob


----------



## sparra (Jun 27, 2011)

KZoppa said:


> I've never understood the point in having an outside dog except for a lazy owner who didn't want to bother with potty training or training at all really. Add in the fact GSDs do better with their people than separated from them.


Hows the view from up there on that high horse.....


----------



## JanaeUlva (Feb 5, 2011)

I live on a 3 acre farm that allows me to have a fenced in area attached to the house that is accessible thru a doggy door. Minka loves being able to lay out on the deck and watch the world go by. She spends a good part of the day outside. However, we do a lot of training and activities so her outside time is her resting and it in no way takes the place of interactive exercise/training with my dog. Where I live is safe (no pedestrian traffic) and I lock gates if I'm not home.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## dpc134 (Jan 14, 2013)

KZoppa said:


> I've never understood the point in having an outside dog except for a lazy owner who didn't want to bother with potty training or training at all really. Add in the fact GSDs do better with their people than separated from them. Plus my dogs being inside dogs only outside to potty and under my supervision keeps them better protected from the idiots who would poison them because they just don't like dogs or would steal them for bait dogs.


This is a new one. Outside dog owners are lazy, that is why we keep our dogs outside. lol 
How do you know that ouside dogs are "seperated" from their owners more than inside dogs? Do you think that sitting on the couch watching TV is spending time with your inside dog? 
It sounds like your dogs could use a little free time without you being with them every second. Too bad they can't spend time outside and just be dogs. I feel sorry for them.


----------



## mharrisonjr26 (Feb 10, 2011)

GSDLover2000 said:


> Dogs are our family, would you make your mother sleep outside? That is what my best friend's mom used to say,* and I just think that is so true. Our pets are apart of our families and we should treat them the way we want to be treated.* Now if the dog prefers outdoors, that is a whole different story. I just think dogs should be inside with their families than outside alone it the heat or cold. As long as they get their daily outdoor time and exercise my dogs are fine inside. They just love being around us.


I think thats why everyone is being so "harsh". You followed the statement by "someone you know" with your clear opinion. So try not to be so defensive. I will say that it seems some are getting very worked up, but I understand why.


----------



## GSDLover2000 (Jul 9, 2013)

JanaeUlva said:


> I live on a 3 acre farm that allows me to have a fenced in area attached to the house that is accessible thru a doggy door. Minka loves being able to lay out on the deck and watch the world go by. She spends a good part of the day outside. However, we do a lot of training and activities so her outside time is her resting and it in no way takes the place of interactive exercise/training with my dog. Where I live is safe (no pedestrian traffic) and I lock gates if I'm not home.
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


My house is very different. I do have a very large yard(1/3 an acre), but my gates are worth nothing if locked. If someone wanted to come in when I am not home they can go right ahead. And at night I live in a place with lots of trails and forests, so I have lots of coyotes, mountain lion, and bunnies etc. come into my backyard at night. So, that is part of the reason I consider them inside. It is safer not just in my case my safer in a lot of cases.


----------



## blckwolf59 (Aug 4, 2013)

*RBeckett's dog*

I'm sorry you have trouble with trying to get your dog to be inside. I think as long as he's safe outside, he should prob have some time to 'be himself' as i like to call it, but i don't let mine out enough, prob. She's very clingy tho (she's a pit mix) & came from N.C. born in a shelter & had 1 owner before me, then it was back to a shelter, so i think she's very insecure. Don't know your dog's history but sometimes i think things from the past, the formative years for them, do stick with them. Just keep trying, Bob, i hope it works out. I know it's hard to ignore them when they're whining! lol I joined this group as my mom & brother have shepherds & i consider them, esp my mom's, like my own. I helped her (mom) a lot when hers was first diagnosed with perianal fistula, a very horrible disease. She almost died so this girl is pretty extra special to us & yes, we baby her prob more than any other we've had. I had a long thing wrote out for you but for some reason the site screwed up on me & i lost it all & can't remember everything....I am sorry it seems everyone on here is too obsessed with meanings & words & opinions & not answering your question. It sounds like you are trying & want your dog inside. My uncle is someone who p*ss*s me off as he won't let his dog in & he's in his late 80's & from the old school of thought that dogs belong outside. He has her in the garage when he leaves but still...she's a little thing, prob 35 lbs. That to me, is wrong. Anyhow, before i segue again....i will wish you luck & i hope you can get your dog to WANT to be in more soon.


----------



## GSDLover2000 (Jul 9, 2013)

dpc134 said:


> This is a new one. Outside dog owners are lazy, that is why we keep our dogs outside. lol
> How do you know that ouside dogs are "seperated" from their owners more than inside dogs? Do you think that sitting on the couch watching TV is spending time with your inside dog?
> It sounds like your dogs could use a little free time without you being with them every second. Too bad they can't spend time outside and just be dogs. I feel sorry for them.


Wow. You need to back off. I am not the type of person to get mad, but that just bugged me. I am sure all KZopaa meant by saying that is that when having an outside dog you don't see them much. And if you keep them outside you don't have the time or energy to play with them. Which for SOME people that is true. She has her opinion, everyone is entitled to one. If you said that you think GSD's are only pretty white, I don't agree but I wouldn't bash on you. I bet that Dax (KZoppa's dog) is super happy, because he has a great owner. So, don't base his happiness off her opinion. Thanks


----------



## GSDLover2000 (Jul 9, 2013)

mharrisonjr26 said:


> I think thats why everyone is being so "harsh". You followed the statement by "someone you know" with your clear opinion. So try not to be so defensive. I will say that it seems some are getting very worked up, but I understand why.


Oh, I am not worked up. I am the type of person to not get mad over silly things, but I am just more annoyed because all of you are getting worked up over my opinion. Everyone is allowed to express their opinion and should not get bashed for it. That is the only reason I seemed worked up.


----------



## Lilie (Feb 3, 2010)

I think there are some folks who get a dog, dump it in the back yard and the only interaction with the dog is during feeding time. And that's just to dump dog food into the bowl. The dog's only worth is barking at anything and everything. 

But, just because a dog is in the back yard, doesn't mean it fits into that category. There are many reasons why a dog may be kept in a back yard. I would much rather see a dog running around a back yard, then a dog chained to a tree. Or running loose in the neighborhood. Or sitting on death row in a shelter.

I wanted to edit to add that due to the work I put through two of my dogs, it would be incredible selfish of me to keep them in an A/C cooled home all day. They would die of heat stroke the first hour of work. Both dogs sleep inside at night. And both dogs are in the house part of the day. Only due to MY choice. Not theirs.


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

KZoppa said:


> All of MY dogs have been inside dogs. They don't care to be outside without me with them. Plus it gets way too hot here to be outside for long and they have fur so I know they're more uncomfortable with excessive heat than I am.
> 
> I've never understood the point in having an outside dog *except for a lazy owner who didn't want to bother with potty training or training at all really*. Add in the fact GSDs do better with their people than separated from them. Plus my dogs being inside dogs only outside to potty and under my supervision keeps them better protected from the idiots who would poison them because they just don't like dogs or would steal them for bait dogs.
> 
> My dogs are pretty much wherever I am. If i'm inside, so are they. If i'm outside, so are they.


Ah well, there are just as many LAZY GSD owners who keep their dogs indoors and never do a wit of training with them, than the ones that keep their dogs outdoors. 

It is a funny thing that A LOT of people do not bother to start training a dog until it has a behavior problem that is likely to get them sued, and then it's urgent. And considering this site of elite owners, a LOT of them are inside dogs. 

All of my dogs save the two youngest pups are completely house trained in the area of where they toilet. I do a heck of a lot more training with my dogs than a lot of people who have their dogs inside 24/7, and they seem to be better behaved at the vet, out in public, etc., than a lot of these indoor dogs. 

Not sure why that is though. 



GSDLover2000 said:


> My house is very different. I do have a very large yard(1/3 an acre), but my gates are worth nothing if locked. If someone wanted to come in when I am not home they can go right ahead. And at night I live in a place with lots of trails and forests, so I have lots of coyotes, mountain lion, and bunnies etc. come into my backyard at night. So, that is part of the reason I consider them inside. It is safer not just in my case my safer in a lot of cases.


My dogs are a lot SAFER outside than inside. One day my door became accidently locked. I lowered my shoulder and easily broke the door in, (yeah and I am a little old lady). 

My brother's dog that resided with me for 2 years broke the window in my room three times twice to go out, and once to get in. Luckily it was a window to the back yard which has some horse fencing and the dog did not get run over. However, the casement windows in the front lead out to the front yard which is not fenced, and the people go by on my road at a clip between 55mph (the legal limit) and about 75mph. Considering I have only seen a sherriff or SHP on my road approximately 1 time per year, people don't need to worry about the speed limit. But a dog can get killed if a car is going 25, faster just means it is less likely they will be able to react in time. 

When my lights go out, not often, but it happens. The two room air conditioners on the ends shut off. Sometimes when the lights kick back on, they will throw the breaker starting both at once. Either way, the inside of my house will get miserably hot -- hotter than outside, where there is sufficient air flow, and sun shades. 

The kennels are on concrete, most of them covered over to prevent climbing, though so far no climbers, and fenced around so that if I inadvertantly leave a latch not fully closed the dog will still be within the yard -- much safer than being in the house. Outside, they have water all the time, and can move around, rest, and have the company of the others. They can also relieve themselves whenever they need to, which means that my very odd schedule that keeps me away for 14 or 16 hours on some days, does not cause my dogs to have any problems where they want to do the right thing and must be uncomfortable until they are forced to potty inappropriately.


----------



## mharrisonjr26 (Feb 10, 2011)

GSDLover2000 said:


> Oh, I am not worked up. I am the type of person to not get mad over silly things, but I am just more annoyed because all of you are getting worked up over my opinion. Everyone is allowed to express their opinion and should not get bashed for it. That is the only reason I seemed worked up.


I for one was not attacking anybody or getting worked up, I was trying to empathize. You are coming off defensive after you made a statement which you did not want to back up upon feedback.

Now to place people in a category is wrong. KZOPPA how can you say that anyone with an outside dog doesnt house train them or is a lazy owner? By the way, Hows the veiw up there? I know mine are all house trained. Ive already given examples of how active we are. Selzer said it all pretty much. Outside they drink when they want, free range of motion, they can use the bathroom whenever, and they keep each other company when we are not around. Most of all they get to use there noses lol.

Even with my new puppy I haven't had an accident in the house for a few years.


----------



## sparra (Jun 27, 2011)

Our dogs are banished to outdoors today because yesterday we were in the sheep yards all day WORKING.....they STINK and after a swim in the dam they are not coming into my house......do you think they care.....or maybe I should not let them work so that they are clean enough all the time to live in our house.....


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

I don't believe Krystal was lumping all dogs that live outside into the lazy owner/lack of houstraining ..Atleast I wasn't getting 'that' from her comment.

Mine have always been inside dogs, they are not outside unsupervised , and have a nice 1/2+ fenced yard to do whatever they wish to do when outside.

I have no problem with others who wish to keep their dogs outside, as long as they are in a clean environment, taken care of and safe..that's their choice as is my choice to have my dogs live along side me in the house

I rather agree with Krystal, mostly in regards to companion dog owners, why have one if they can't live along side you? but again, their choice.

And SPARRA, mine would banished outside as well if they'd come home smellin like sheepies))


----------



## mharrisonjr26 (Feb 10, 2011)

I totally get it. Its just clear everyone does things their own way, no one is really right or wrong.


----------



## dpc134 (Jan 14, 2013)

GSDLover2000 said:


> Wow. You need to back off. I am not the type of person to get mad, but that just bugged me. I am sure all KZopaa meant by saying that is that when having an outside dog you don't see them much. And if you keep them outside you don't have the time or energy to play with them. Which for SOME people that is true. She has her opinion, everyone is entitled to one. If you said that you think GSD's are only pretty white, I don't agree but I wouldn't bash on you. I bet that Dax (KZoppa's dog) is super happy, because he has a great owner. So, don't base his happiness off her opinion. Thanks


Hey - no need to get mad at me. I am not the one saying that outside dog owners are lazy! I am just giving my opinion, just like you. 
You are the one implying that outside dogs are deprived of well being, health, and happiness. You are wrong. You know you are wrong. You are just trying to justify your dogs being humanized and locked in the house all day. You should be getting mad at yourself.


----------



## GSDLover2000 (Jul 9, 2013)

dpc134 said:


> Hey - no need to get mad at me. I am not the one saying that outside dog owners are lazy! I am just giving my opinion, just like you.
> You are the one implying that outside dogs are deprived of well being, health, and happiness. You are wrong. You know you are wrong. You are just trying to justify your dogs being humanized and locked in the house all day. You should be getting mad at yourself.


Wow. No I am not "implying" that. YOU are. All I said was dogs should be inside because they like to be around their family and our like family. I never once bashed on people who keep them outside. You need to calm the heck down. I am not wrong and you aren't either. We are both right. I have an opinion and you have an opinion. I shared my opinion and all these mean people came and bashed on it. I am only getting frustrated because you guys aren't letting anyone share their feelings for something. People like you make me sad. I only feel bad for you. So, you can continue and think I am wrong, and that I implied that outside dogs are bad and the owners are stupid or whatever, but that is your problem. I told you what I meant, and that is was my opinion, if you are still cranky about it then get over it. I have an opinion and I am entitled to it. And you should be getting mad at YOURSELF. You are immature. I would never bash on someone for sharing their opinion. That is just mean. Sorry if I am being rude or harsh. I am not trying to, but you need to learn that not everyone agrees with you. Thank you


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

GSDLover2000 said:


> Wow. No I am not "implying" that. YOU are. All I said was dogs should be inside because they like to be around their family and our like family. I never once bashed on people who keep them outside. You need to calm the heck down. I am not wrong and you aren't either. We are both right. I have an opinion and you have an opinion. I shared my opinion and all these mean people came and bashed on it. I am only getting frustrated because you guys aren't letting anyone share their feelings for something. People like you make me sad. I only feel bad for you. So, you can continue and think I am wrong, and that I implied that outside dogs are bad and the owners are stupid or whatever, but that is your problem. I told you what I meant, and that is was my opinion, if you are still cranky about it then get over it. I have an opinion and I am entitled to it. And you should be getting mad at YOURSELF. You are immature.* I would never bash on someone for sharing their opinion.* That is just mean. Sorry if I am being rude or harsh. I am not trying to, but you need to learn that not everyone agrees with you. Thank you


I have the opinion that you need to grow up some -- now, don't get mad because _that _would be just mean.


Look, your opinion was that you agreed strongly with your friend who said something rather strongly about pet ownership. Also another individual voiced the opinion that people who keep a dog outdoors are lazy and do not bother to house train or train the dog. And that person may have meant some owners, and it may not have come across that way. You can have opinions on any topic, but some opinions do attack groups of individuals. Some opinions attack an individual like what I wrote above. If your opinion attacks others, then you have to expect them to react to your opinion. 

If you want to keep your dog inside, that is certainly up to you. If it is safer in your home than outside in your yard, and for a LOT of people it is, then keep them in. Sometimes it IS better to keep a dog crated all day, than to let them have the run of the house or yard, or to put them in a run. That is something EACH INDIVIDUAL DOG OWNER has to decide for their situation. There is simply no reason to put forth judgemental opinions about how others care for their dogs.


----------



## EmeryGSD (Mar 8, 2013)

Someone really needs to close his thread. TOO MUCH DRAMA.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

can this nit picking please stop?


----------



## GSDLover2000 (Jul 9, 2013)

selzer said:


> I have the opinion that you need to grow up some -- now, don't get mad because _that _would be just mean.
> 
> 
> Look, your opinion was that you agreed strongly with your friend who said something rather strongly about pet ownership. Also another individual voiced the opinion that people who keep a dog outdoors are lazy and do not bother to house train or train the dog. And that person may have meant some owners, and it may not have come across that way. You can have opinions on any topic, but some opinions do attack groups of individuals. Some opinions attack an individual like what I wrote above. If your opinion attacks others, then you have to expect them to react to your opinion.
> ...


Dude! You are the one who put judgment on others. NOT ME! Are you kidding? Have you not read anything I wrote?? You need to mature some. Come back to me when you have.


----------



## GSDLover2000 (Jul 9, 2013)

How do I close the thread? I opened it??


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

LOL! you cannot just close a thread when you do not like how it is going, but the mods can if rules are being broken.


----------



## dpc134 (Jan 14, 2013)

GSDLover2000 said:


> Wow. No I am not "implying" that. YOU are. All I said was dogs should be inside because they like to be around their family and our like family. I never once bashed on people who keep them outside. You need to calm the heck down. I am not wrong and you aren't either. We are both right. I have an opinion and you have an opinion. I shared my opinion and all these mean people came and bashed on it. I am only getting frustrated because you guys aren't letting anyone share their feelings for something. People like you make me sad. I only feel bad for you. So, you can continue and think I am wrong, and that I implied that outside dogs are bad and the owners are stupid or whatever, but that is your problem. I told you what I meant, and that is was my opinion, if you are still cranky about it then get over it. I have an opinion and I am entitled to it. And you should be getting mad at YOURSELF. You are immature. I would never bash on someone for sharing their opinion. That is just mean. Sorry if I am being rude or harsh. I am not trying to, but you need to learn that not everyone agrees with you. Thank you


If you cannot read what you wrote and think that it does not imply that outside dog owners are poor owners, then I don't know what else to say.
I am not mad or cranky at you. 
I wish you and your dog(s) happiness.


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

Noah, only a moderator that moderates THIS section can close your thread, 

I'm not going to say it again , STOP nit picking (not just noah, anyone else)..

Fine to have an opinion, state it and move on..


----------



## huntergreen (Jun 28, 2012)

i like my dogs near me, and do not like seeing dogs kept outside and isolated from the family. now if there are facilities outside for the dog, ie kennel secure fencing and what have you for use when you are not home or too busy to monitor your dogs that is fine, my idea of "kept outside" involves neglect.


----------



## AugustGSD (Mar 29, 2013)

I keep my dog inside since I work and am the only human in my house. I take him outside when I am home, and he plays while I work in my yard, or I play with him after work. I would put him outside during the day, but it is too hot where I live, and he would be unsupervised. He also will not go outside on his own so it is really hard to keep him outside when I am not with him. I see nothing wrong with keeping dogs outside though. My best friend has always had her dogs outside and they were fine. In fact, growing up most of the people I knew who had dogs kept them outside.


----------

